# Beginner Camera Canon D 70 or Rebel T3i ?



## rajaofphotography (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all expert photo graphers, 
I have passion for phto graphy from my child hood and i finally got time to start working on my skills. Now i am looking to buy a camera. Please advise me which of the following is better for a beginner. 

I am willing to invest up to $1800/- 

1. Canon Rebel T 3i with 28-135 Mm lens

2. Canon 70 D with 28-135 lens

3.Canon Rebel T 3i with 18-55 lens , 

4. Any suggestions from you. 

Thanking you


----------



## KmH (Jul 27, 2012)

_*Per the Beginner's forum description, this thread was moved out of the Beginner's forum*:

_


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2012)

rajaofphotography said:


> Hi all expert photo graphers,
> I have passion for phto graphy from my child hood and i finally got time to start working on my skills. Now i am looking to buy a camera. Please advise me which of the following is better for a beginner.
> 
> I am willing to invest up to $1800/-
> ...



First of all I didn't know 70D has been announced.  You probably mean "7D" instead.

Beginner or not, if you can shell out $1800, the absolute best deal you can get is 7D with 24-104 f/4L  Get em new, get em used, whatever you have to do within your budget, but get those as a base and I think you'll have a very versatile learning platform, plus it will last you a lot longer even when you're no longer a noob.


----------

